# How about creating a NE cycling section?



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

:idea: Then have a forum for MTB, Roadies, and Commuters?


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

In otherwords, have Cycling as it's own forum.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

Cycling already is its own forum. I'm a firm believer in less is more sometimes and I don't think the current activity warrants separate roadie, MTB, etc. forums. Welcome to AZ BTW!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cycling already is its own forum. I'm a firm believer in less is more sometimes and I don't think the current activity warrants separate roadie, MTB, etc. forums. Welcome to AZ BTW!



Ditto


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 6, 2008)

So are you saying mtbr might have 1 or 2 too many forums?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So are you saying mtbr might have 1 or 2 too many forums?



No, but for the amount of traffic the bike forum gets on AZ one forum is fine. MTBR probably gets 1000 times the amount of traffic compared to the AZ bike forum


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cycling already is its own forum. I'm a firm believer in less is more sometimes and I don't think the current activity warrants separate roadie, MTB, etc. forums. Welcome to AZ BTW!



Thanks.  I was thinking that it should have it's own header instead of lumped into the Other  Forums.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking that it should have it's own header instead of lumped into the Other  Forums.



Oh! I understand now. I like it! Done!


----------



## Gremf (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh! I understand now. I like it! Done!



Exact-a-mundo


----------

